# What do you think, AQHA Palomino Stallion



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been searching for the past two months through pedigrees, stud fees, and performance records trying to find something that fits. I raised one colt from my AQHA Buckskin mare last spring. I was please with the quality of the colt and wanted to step up to a sire that was proven in the show ring. 

I have found the stallion that fits what I am looking for. 

Could you provide your throughts? 

Info:
Sparkin Playboy - AQHA Palomino Stallion
Weighs 1200 lbs at 14.3 hands tall.
Pedigree: Own son of Shining Spark out of a producing daughter of Doc’s Hickory and a Freckles Playboy mare on the bottom. 


Web links and info below. 

Pedigree: http://www.coyoterockranch.com/pdf/Sparkin Playboy.pdf

I have put in the photos from the website. These are all that I have. I plan to go view the stallion before booking / breeding.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Does he improve the faults in your mare?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Can you post pictures of your mare too please?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

These are the only photos that I had on my computer.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

To me they complement each other well. She has a really long back and his is shorter. Which I like a bit better. You said you are breeding for the show ring. Are you breeding for barrels and such or for halter?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Other Stats on the AQHA Buckskin mare. 

She is 15.3 hands tall and 1300lbs.

I am breeding for a dual purpose horse that can work a cow, do reining patterns, and run playday events (as speed is not as important as fun is). 
The resulting foal would be shown at halter as a weanling / yearling until 2 year old year. The foal then would enter training for regular riding for trails and ranch work and then reining / cow work in early 3 year old year. 

I am not serious to spend the money and drag horses to AQHA shows every weekend. There are a handful of open and a few AQHA shows in the area that I could attend.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the Stallion has at least 40 AQHA points in performance to date.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Im not sure what your mares lines are but I like his.

This stud is reining/working cowhorse bred...not bred for halter/barrels 
Im pretty sure if the OP was going that route shed be looking at a different stud.
OP-correct me if Im wrong.

Are you looking to produce a reining/cowhorse baby?


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Oops...just read your post


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

The Buckskin mare is Two Eyed Jack, Two Eyed Red Buck, Watch Jo Jack, Zan Parr Bar bred. Basically the breeding is fom the Pitzar Ranch in Nebraska.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

If that is what he is bred for then I say its a good match up. They way the two horses are put together they have a good halter look to them too, so I think the foal would be good in that aspect as well.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Should be a versatile cross.

Im not a fan of Two Eyed Jack(or Impressive horses) but thats just my opinion and experience


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> If that is what he is bred for then I say its a good match up. *They way the two horses are put together they have a good halter look to them too*, so I think the foal would be good in that aspect as well.


 Not really...

I think the cross will conform a horse built for reining and working cows.
You dont want a reiner built like a halter horse.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

They are both nice horses...the only thing I don't like is that your mare is a tad downhill, and the stud is downhill for sure. So your foal is going to be somewhat downhill as well.

Otherwise, looks like a nice cross.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Streakin said:


> Not really...
> 
> I think the cross will conform a horse built for reining and working cows.
> You dont want a reiner built like a halter horse.


Maybe what should have been said is that this is what halter horses *SHOULD *look like. They have all the shape and muscle that screams "I'm a Quarter Horse" but are still good using horses too! I like them both!


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe what should have been said is that this is what halter horses *SHOULD *look like. They have all the shape and muscle that screams "I'm a Quarter Horse" but are still good using horses too! I like them both!


 so very, very true.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe what should have been said is that this is what halter horses *SHOULD *look like. They have all the shape and muscle that screams "I'm a Quarter Horse" but are still good using horses too! I like them both!


Thanks, that is what I meant.


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the breeding on both sides, the foal should go any direction you want. You do know that crossing buckskin on palomino can result in cremello with blue eyes and pink skin?? Most people don't know that, so just FYI.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

HorsesMakeLifeBetter said:


> I love the breeding on both sides, the foal should go any direction you want. You do know that crossing buckskin on palomino can result in cremello with blue eyes and pink skin?? Most people don't know that, so just FYI.


Yep - both buckskin and palomino have 1 creme gene, so if stars align - you may get one


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I really really like both horses. I found the AQHA stud I want to use for when I found my ideal mare.. But your post halfway changed my mind. ;] In reining horses though, don't you want a partially downhill horse?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I understand that there is a chance for a double creamy. That is a chance that I am willing to take, but not ideally what I would like to get... Put it this way, I will take what ever God give me with a smile! 

It is hard to find that right stallion that is not half way across the US and priced out of my budget. I am trying to stay with strict logics as far as the value of the foal, breeding, feed, time, and training that will go into this. One horse that is just down the road from that I would like to breed to is "Mr Montana Nic'. But I will wait until I can afford it.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

A cremello foal would be awesome! I love them! 

Anyways..
Have you tried searching on equine.com??? Also whats ur price range? Do you want a strictly palomino or buckskin stud? I love looking at possible stallions. Eventually wanna breed my mare in the future. I could do a quick search for you. I love your buckskin mare too! Shes pretty!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

i think that is some good cross of lines to. the mare is a good looking mare. did they show him other than aqha?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

My Mare is Shining Sparks Daughter , She is a great horse


----------



## SkippersPointPerformance (Feb 8, 2011)

Streakin said:


> Im not sure what your mares lines are but I like his.
> 
> This stud is reining/working cowhorse bred...not bred for halter/barrels
> Im pretty sure if the OP was going that route shed be looking at a different stud.
> ...


 I know I am coming into this thread a bit late and I do apologize for this, but I just had to put my two sense in on this! My personal barrel mare is all reining/cutting bred on her dam's side and she is one of the best and most athletic barrel horses I have ever ridden/owned. If I am breeding for a potential barrel horse I always have a sire or dam that is all reining/cutting horse. They may turn out smaller horses but they are nice, quick and snappy around the turns with a HUGE rate on them. Just something you might want to consider.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I hauled the mare to the place where the stallion is standing. She is currently being prepared to be bred. 

As to answer older questions:

Just for fun I attend playdays. Only because it give me something to do with my mare other than just trail ride. I can keep her in tune with patterns and other training abilities.

I am looking for that cowy / reining horse as that is why I choose the stallion that I did. I do want a foal that screams "LOOK HERE BUB, THIS IS WHAT A QUARTER HORSE LOOKS LIKE" with a small head and huge rump. I am not out to show / ride 'Halter' horses, but out to have a foal that is correct and stout. I want to be able to have a horse that rides with comfort and not have a Barbie Doll pasture ornament. 

I have respect for all horses that perform in their own disciplines. That is why each one is bred for their purpose and I am breeding to a stallion that serves the purpose that I want.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Just wanted to say, I love the look of both horses. Beautiful. Good luck and have fun with the resulting offspring.


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

*BUMPING UP SUPER DUPER OLD THREAD.*



I know this thread is flat out old but did anyone ever find out more about the Sparkin Playboy stud? I'm about to buy a 3 year old filly that's by him and would like some more info about him. Can't find him anywhere when I google or facebook him. 

This was the only place that held pictures of him.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You might google Zane Bruce. A friend from Texas said that he owned/may still own him and showed him 3 or 4 years ago. 

ETA A quick google search shows he was owned by Diamond "G" Farms, qualified for World and then colicked and was pulled in 2013. They list a two year old filly for sale by him in 2015. It was Zane Bruce that showed him though.


----------

